# Seid ihr gnomen oder gobliningi?



## WolsraiN (18. Januar 2008)

....


----------



## Toyuki (18. Januar 2008)

gnome wegen dem port nach tanaris^^


----------



## Grimmrog (18. Januar 2008)

ich vte mal nicht, weil mein main zwar gnome ist, aber seit BC lieber Goblin, udn mein 59er hexer wird ja auch goblin, weils sinvoller ist.


----------



## R!se Aga!nst (20. Januar 2008)

Hab Gnomen-Ingi , weil man bessere Sachen damit meiner Meinung nach hat.


----------



## Aber Derbe (22. Januar 2008)

Goblin wegen dem Kabel


----------



## Arthas.1 (22. Januar 2008)

ich bin Gnomen-Ingi weil ich das gleich am Anfang bei Stahlrosts Depot gelernt hat, oder mein ihr was andres ??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondenkynd (22. Januar 2008)

Goblin =)


----------



## Grizelda (23. Januar 2008)

Was soll man machen, als Gnom auf einem Rp server? Natürlich Gnomeningi werden ^^


----------



## Vatenkeist (25. Januar 2008)

ich bin beides mit verschiedenen charas da beide specs interesssant genug sind umd gespielt/gelernt zu werden


----------



## Unaton (25. Januar 2008)

Goblin Ingie.
Meiner Meinung nach um einiges lustiger^^


----------



## Orinor (27. Januar 2008)

goblin


----------



## Saubähr (30. Januar 2008)

Gnomeningi, lustigere Items...
als Goblin flog mir zu viel um die Ohren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kroshi (8. Februar 2008)

Gobliningi, weil ich den Raketenwerfer (ka wie das teil heist) und den helm haben wollte (den raketenwerfer hab ich fast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Aber ich hab leider zu spät gemerkt dass man schon bessere auf 350 basteln kann


----------



## Zoobesitzer (11. Februar 2008)

Goblin- weil es hieß, da gibts die stärksten Bomben- nen ernsthaften Beruf zum Gold farmen kann doch jeder machen^^

Mittlerweile hab ich aber auch das Rezz-Kabel lieb gewonnen


----------



## Treppe (13. Januar 2009)

bin gnomen inge weil ich die einfach mehr mag ^^ und die röntgenbrille is einfahc nur geil =D


----------



## oliilo (16. Januar 2009)

ich bin zwar goblin aber gnome wär besser gewesen aber kein bock nommal hock zu skillen


----------



## neo1986 (16. Januar 2009)

WolsraiN schrieb:


> ....



Ich bin Gnomen ingi


----------



## grolaurc (21. Januar 2009)

goblin ingi^^ (bin feral)

naja hätt schon erwartet dass man als katze die bomben zünden kann.... man verwandelt sich aber zurück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja hauptsache das kabel^^

grol


----------



## Rudi TD (22. Januar 2009)

Gnomeningenieur, die haben einfach so viele tolle Spielerreien, außerdem bin ich ein "Blutsegeladmiral"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Goblinüberbrückungskabel XL kann man übrigens auch als Gnomeningeniuer benutzen, nur nicht herstellen.


----------



## Páládínftw (23. Januar 2009)

Gnom, wegen der Röntgenbrille.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forderz (7. Februar 2009)

Gnom, aber was meint ihr mit Röntgenbrille? :>


----------



## Sir Wagi (10. Februar 2009)

lol ...
Genau 136 Abstimmungen ... Und genau "halbe-halbe" ^^

Wollte eigentlich Gobliningi machen ... Hab aber damals in voller Quest-Euphorie die "falsche" Q abgegeben und bin seitdem Gnomingi ... Aber ich bereue es keineswegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusie (10. Februar 2009)

Goblin nun das zweite Mal genommen und ein drittes Mal ist in Vorbereitung. Globalthermische Pioniersprengladung (http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=42641) rockt einfach auf 60 im PvP.


----------



## Maladin (10. Februar 2009)

Dieser Thread ist schon in der Erstellung ein Spamthread. Deshalb schließe ich ihn. 

Eine Umfrage - hingeklatscht in wenigen Sekunden ...

/wink maladin


----------

